

Show HN: Hurricane now runs Rails and Django - icheishvili
http://icheishvili.github.com/hurricane
Written in Erlang, lots of new features--I hope you find it cool/useful/interesting.
======
jameskilton
Why does the library itself not use OTP? You seem to have re-implemented a lot
of what OTP already gives you (such as gen_server and the supervisor tree).

~~~
icheishvili
While chasing the performance goals that I had, I ditched OTP. However, it has
now become obvious that it would make sense to just use gen_server and
gen_supervisor, instead of rolling it on my own, like you said. That is one of
the next things that I plan to work on.

------
jacobwg
The correct URL appears to be <http://gethurricane.org/>

~~~
icheishvili
One of my co-workers pointed out that the domain was available, so I quickly
bought it only a handful of minutes ago :)

